# Detailingworld™ Review – Dodo Juice Flies Undone - Bug and Bird Mess Remover



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

*Detailingworld™ Review - Dodo Juice Flies Undone - Bug and Bird Mess Remover *

*Introduction * 

Big thanks to Dom and all the crew at Dodo Juice for sending out their Flies Undone - Bug and Bird Mess Remover for me to test and review.

Refresh is here.
We've been making our hand made car detailing products to bespoke recipes since 2007.

And now it's Refresh time. Let's bring on some new products, remaster some old favourites and rebrand, repackage and restyle so the outside is as good as what's inside.

Viva Refresh. And welcome to Dodo Juice.

www.dodojuice.net










*What Dodo Juice say about Flies Undone *

Flies Undone comes under the Dodo Juice Cleaning Bodywork section.

https://dodojuice.net/collections/cleaning-bodywork

Insect remains and bird mess can be some of the more annoying contaminants you'll find on your car, being stubborn to remove - but they can also be highly destructive. Bird mess in particular can eat through waxes or sealants and damage clearcoats in minutes rather than hours or days. And even those insect carcasses, apart from being scratchy, can leave behind residues that etch paint. You therefore need to remove this contamination as soon as possible, as safely as possible.

Flies Undone is a specialist bug and bird mess remover, specifically made for the job.

Sure, you can use a detailing spray which is nicely lubricated but it won't clean that well. And an APC (All Purpose Cleaner) or citrus TFR (Traffic Film Remover) will remove them - but without any lubrication during the process, potentially increasing the chance of swirl marks.

Therefore, Flies Undone contains a blend of cleaning agents with the lubrication you'd normally expect from a detailing spray. Voila - best of both worlds.

*The Product * 

When I first heard the name Flies Undone, I had to laugh !!










Flies Undone comes in a neat round 100ml spray bottle with the new Dodo Juice logo branding. 
A yellow liquid that has the nicest light citrus smell.



















*The Instructions * 

Just apply it to cool bodywork/panels, allow it to dwell for a few minutes then rinse it off with a pressure washer. Any remaining contamination can be tackled with neat Flies Undone and a cloth, gently rubbing until the mark has gone.

Its not recommend that you use Flies Undone on glass or the windscreen in case of smears. Instead, use a dedicated glass cleaner after a regular wash. Or if you do use Flies Undone, clean the glass thoroughly with a dedicated glass cleaner afterwards.

*The Method*

I'm going to be testing Flies Undone on my pride and joy.



















With the weather being so nice atm we went out for a drive the evening before, I wanted to give Flies Undone a tough test so I won't be washing the car, instead I'll be testing Flies Undone by spraying it onto the paintwork and allowing it to dwell then wiping it with plush microfibre to see how well it removes the dried on flies.
The instructions on the bottle say dwell time should usually be 2 - 5 mins but as this was a warm day and bright sun and it's not recommended letting the residue dry on the paintwork I only allowed it to dwell no more than 30 seconds.

Wing mirror.










Light spray with Fliess Undone.










Wiped clean










Front bumper.










You can notice Flies Undone working on the fly remains.










Again easily wiped clean.










Numberplate, same results.




























Now a bigger test is the removal of bird droppings, I didn't fancy the idea of hanging around all day just to let a bird crap on the car.
So for this part of the review we switch over to my old Mk3 Golf GTI that lives outside.

Fresh bird dropping









Flies Undone starts to work as soon as I sprayed it on.










Same result, easily wiped clean.










Dried on bird mess.










After 30 seconds you can see Flies Undone has softened and started to lift the dried on mess.










All captured on the microfibre










*Price*

Flies Undone is available in 100ml and 500ml spray bottles. 
100ml = £4 
500ml = £10 
Prices are + postage but Dodo offer Free Postage with orders over £40

*Would I use this again ?*

It all comes down to the million dollar question...

Would I buy Flies Undone Bug and Bird Mess Remover with my own money ??

Answer is a simple Yes.

*Conclusion*

I really like Flies Undone, it performed over and above what I expected.
It's citrus scent smells really nice.
100ml spray is small enough to keep in the car.
So easy to use.
Removes flies, bird droppings with ease, with no hard rubbing.
Doesn't seem to affect the LSP on the paintwork.

Has a permanent place in my car.










Thanks for reading.

"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test"


----------

